# All set for tomorrow PCD delivery



## reachg (Dec 15, 2008)

We are heading down this evening to SC. We might be the first one to take a train from DC to Greenville...leaving 6:30 pm and reaching Greenville 5 AM tomorrow. If anybody has done that do let us know.

We go on to VA beach for Shamrock Half Marathon after that on Sunday, so it's a busy weekend but looking forward to getting out of DC for sometime and obviously to pick our new car.


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Congratulations... The train as mode of transport to the PCD is novel, and I hope you will post a report to let us know how you enjoyed it and the delivery of your new baby :thumbup:


----------



## Lobaeux (Feb 1, 2009)

Congrats, should be a beautiful train ride. I hadn't thought of taking train to South Carolina.

Have fun, give us a full picture report!

I'm planning my delivery for the beginning of July.


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

How are you getting from the train station to the Perf. Center ? Arriving at 5AM, what are you going to do between arrival and the start of PCD ?


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

The Other Tom said:


> How are you getting from the train station to the Perf. Center ? Arriving at 5AM, what are you going to do between arrival and the start of PCD ?


Big breakfast in preparation of Donnie's Hot Lap :dunno:

:angel:


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

SJAPoc said:


> Big breakfast in preparation of Donnie's Hot Lap :dunno:
> 
> :angel:


I hope the OP has done his homework. I wouldn't want to be "stranded" at the train station in Greenville at 5AM......and I certainly wouldn't expect BMW to pick me up at 5AM.


----------



## reachg (Dec 15, 2008)

Chill guys not to worry. The Marriot folks will pick us up at 5am. We are still staying at marriot for few hrs to take a shower and have breakfast then we head to BMW.  

BTW we are in the train right now


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

reachg said:


> Chill guys not to worry. The Marriot folks will pick us up at 5am. We are still staying at marriot for few hrs to take a shower and have breakfast then we head to BMW.
> 
> BTW we are in the train right now


Cool :thumbup:
Let us know how it works out


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Look forward to some pics!


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

reachg said:


> We are heading down this evening to SC. We might be the first one to take a train from DC to Greenville...leaving 6:30 pm and reaching Greenville 5 AM tomorrow. If anybody has done that do let us know.
> 
> We go on to VA beach for Shamrock Half Marathon after that on Sunday, so it's a busy weekend but looking forward to getting out of DC for sometime and obviously to pick our new car.


It was a pleasure meeting and introducing you to your new BMW X3 today :thumbup:. Have a safe and enjoyable trip home.

Enjoy :thumbup:


----------



## reachg (Dec 15, 2008)

I am sorry that I couldn't reply sooner. Finally I was able to sort through the pictures and I have a little surprise on my Blog (www.KhannaPhotography.info)....check it out... Jonathan would appreciate if you can share this with other folks at PCD...Again thank
you for showing us a great time.


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

Glad things worked out for you. Thanks for posting the report !


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

reachg said:


> I am sorry that I couldn't reply sooner. Finally I was able to sort through the pictures and I have a little surprise on my Blog (www.KhannaPhotography.info)....check it out... Jonathan would appreciate if you can share this with other folks at PCD...Again thank
> you for showing us a great time.


Thanks for sharring!! Great job on the video :thumbup: I'll pass this along to everyone in the office.

Enjoy the new BMW :thumbup:


----------



## willwin2day (Apr 4, 2006)

WOW!! Great video! Thanks for sharing.

Donnie Isley
BMW Driving Instructor


----------

